# Covenant of Redemption and the WCF



## wsw201 (Dec 5, 2005)

The Westminster Standards do not specifically discuss the Covenant of Redemption. Matt has noted that the CoR is implicit within the Standards and that the Divines were influenced by Turretin's view of the CoG.

Are there any books out there that get into this issue in detail outlining the exactly how the CoR is in the Standards, what would lead one to conclude that Turretin was that influential, etc, etc?? or were there other influences?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 5, 2005)

FYI. Turretin post dates the Westminster Assembly.


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 5, 2005)

Good point.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 5, 2005)

Durham (one of the authors of _Sum of Saving Knowledge_) in his Sermons on Isaiah 53 mentions the Covenant of Redemption around 100 times (sermons preached in the 1650s when Durham was at Glasgow). This is from "Covenant Theology" in the Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology (215-215):


> There was no agreement among Scottish theologians, however, as to the need to posit a separate covenant of redemption. It is clearly promulgated in _The Sum of Saving Knowledge._ {cc-by Durham and Dickson} It is also asserted by Rutherford (see, _Covenant of Life,_ 282ff.) But other theologians insisted that it was simply part of the one covenant of grace....
> 
> The older Scottish theologians believed it would be an impovishment, therefore to relinquish the covenant of redemption.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 5, 2005)

It is especially implied in Chapters 3 and 8.


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> It is especially implied in Chapters 3 and 8.



Agree. But I think one of the problems we have with the Standards is because the CoR is not explicit, we run into problems like when out Baptist brothers quote WLC 31.

Plus I think it would be interesting to look into why the Divines decided not to include the CoR explicitly in the Standards. Chris's comments about Scottish theologians not all agreeing on the CoR is interesting and how much impact did that have on the Divines. Surely someone out there has looked into this.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 5, 2005)

See this thread.

I also, would be interested to learn more about why the divines did not explicitly teach the CoR in the confession.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 5, 2005)

The CoR is clearly taught in the Westminster Standards' _Sum of Saving Knowledge_:



> II. The sum of *the covenant of redemption* is this: God having freely chosen unto life a certain number of lost mankind, for the glory of his rich grace, did give them, before the world began, unto God the Son, appointed Redeemer, that, upon condition he would humble himself so far as to assume the human nature, of a soul and a body, unto personal union with his divine nature, and submit himself to the law, as surety for them, and satisfy justice for them, by giving obedience in their name, even unto the suffering of the cursed death of the cross, he should ransom and redeem them all from sin and death, and purchase unto them righteousness and eternal life, with all saving graces leading thereunto, to be effectually, by means of his own appointment, applied in due time to every one of them. This condition the Son of God (who is Jesus Christ our Lord) did accept before the world began, and in the fulness of time came into the world, was born of the Virgin Mary, subjected himself to the law, and completely paid the ransom on the cross: But by virtue of the foresaid bargain, made before the world began, he is in all ages, since the fall of Adam, still upon the work of applying actually the purchased benefits unto the elect; and that he doth by way of entertaining a covenant of free grace and reconciliation with them, through faith in himself; by which covenant, he makes over to every believer a right and interest to himself, and to all his blessings.
> 
> III. For the accomplishment of this *covenant of redemption*, and *making the elect partakers of the benefits thereof in the covenant of grace*, Christ Jesus was clad with the threefold office of Prophet, Priest, and King: made a Prophet, to reveal all saving knowledge to his people, and to persuade them to believe and obey the same; made a Priest, to offer up himself a sacrifice once for them all, and to intercede continually with the Father, for making their persons and services acceptable to him; and made a King, to subdue them to himself, to feed and rule them by his own appointed ordinances, and to defend them from their enemies.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> The CoR is clearly taught in the Westminster Standards' _Sum of Saving Knowledge_



True, but why wasn't it included in the WCF? After all, Presbyterian ministers have to abide by the WCF. But they are not required to subscribe to the SoSK.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



For someone like me, authorial intent is what matters, not how someone can personally interpret the Confession. Unfortunately, that isn't as easy to regulate.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> For someone like me, authorial intent is what matters, not how someone can personally interpret the Confession. Unfortunately, that isn't as easy to regulate.



True.


----------

